# New ISIS behading video



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

In a new video posted by ISIS a black clad jihaddi decapitates a Kurdish fighter and proclaims the following will be done to Obama:
"Know also that we will cut off your head in the White House, and transform America into a Muslim Province." These idiots just never give up.

ISIS threatens Obama, Japanese and Jordanian hostages in new online messages | Fox News


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Good luck with that guys...


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I was checking out of a CVS Drugstore this evening and noticed the Impulse Aisle had a 12 month "Yoga Cat" calendar.
http://www.amazon.com/Yoga-Cats-201...=1422417758&sr=8-1&keywords=Yoga+cat+Calendar








I thought, why can't ISIS behead these people? I don't think most Americans would even give them their fifteen minutes of fame over one of those. I can see the news media whipping everyone into an uproar and then saying that "The victim was beheaded just after buying a Yoga Cats Calendar and a Cathy Coffee Mug from a CVS." And all of the sudden there is a collective, "Oh... Well? Mmmmm-okay."


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

GTGallop said:


> I was checking out of a CVS Drugstore this evening and noticed the Impulse Aisle had a 12 month "Yoga Cat" calendar.
> http://www.amazon.com/Yoga-Cats-201...=1422417758&sr=8-1&keywords=Yoga+cat+Calendar
> View attachment 9583
> 
> ...


You made me pee on myself.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

May ISIS burn in HELL

'nuf said


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Why would ISIS want to do harm to the POTUS ?


----------



## cudruln (Jul 12, 2013)

I am waiting for the day that ISIS decides they want to start that crap here. But I would let them get Obumer first.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> I was checking out of a CVS Drugstore this evening and noticed the Impulse Aisle had a 12 month "Yoga Cat" calendar.
> http://www.amazon.com/Yoga-Cats-201...=1422417758&sr=8-1&keywords=Yoga+cat+Calendar
> View attachment 9583
> 
> ...


OMG!! LOL I own that calendar!!! Ok, I don't BUT I'm thinking about buying it!! lol What was the topic of this thread again?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

16 bullets a month. Hopefully thats enough 12 gauge shells for mr biden to scare everything away.

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...r-the-syrian-rebels-he-claims-to-support.html


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Mish said:


> OMG!! LOL I own that calendar!!! Ok, I don't BUT I'm thinking about buying it!! lol What was the topic of this thread again?


I have no words. ;-P


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Since we're posting about cats....

http://www.amazon.com/Cats-Guns-Parkyn/dp/184543367X

Yea so what was this about again?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I love cats! This cat calendar sounds intriguing, please tell me more! Lol


----------

